
Ask HN: Examples of founders doing whatever it takes to fund their startups? - traviswingo
Repost since it didn&#x27;t get much exposure last time.<p>(Original: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14906251)<p>As most of us know, starting a company is a lot more difficult than the tabloids make it out to be. On top of that, getting proper funding is next to impossible. Airbnb founders created political themed boxed of cereal during the McCain-Obama election in order to keep the lights on [1].
What other examples like this are there?<p>[1.] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;02&#x2F;airbnbs-surprising-path-to-y-combinator&#x2F;
======
sAbakumoff
Chaos Monkeys by Antonio Garcia Martinez[0] contains the chapters about
funding of the Antonio's startup AdGrok.

[0][https://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Monkeys-Obscene-Fortune-
Failure...](https://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Monkeys-Obscene-Fortune-Failure-
ebook/dp/B019MMUAAQ)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Whatever people say about UBER and it's less than nice tactics the fact is
that Travis Kalanick did whatever it took, short of going to jail, to make the
company competitive. There have been other ride sharing companies but he's is
the one that's on everyone's mind.

There's one example.

